# Prime95 v26.6. Which are normal temps?



## Leoplate25 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi. Running i5-9600k at stock clocks with a Corsair H100i v2. I am wondering if 61-65 C are good temps for this CPU running Prime95 SmallFFTs? I get 55-56 in Cinebench R15. 50 tops in AC Odyssey, 45 tops in AC Syndicate, 42 tops in GTA V. The thing i'm asking this, is because before i was getting at least 5 degrees less, i reapplied thermal paste 3 different times, a dot in the middle, like Noctua says in the box (NT-H1 thermal paste), i do a cross pattern to adjust the tumb screws and i screw them with a philips screwdriver but until it stops (i didn't apply any extra force). Could it be the humidity in the ambient, the weather, here's summer, but i have air conditioner set at 24 degrees C. Outside is 35 degrees C. Thanks in advance and sorry for the silly questions.

P.S.: Until i hit which temps i'm fine?


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nothing wrong with 60 C under load. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that Prime95 stresses your CPU in ways that most other applications will not so it is not strange to see higher temps in that program.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 24, 2020)

65c under a prime stress test is an excellent temp, nothing to worry about


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 24, 2020)

Do you recommend a 280mm or a 360mm when mine's dead? I have it for 4 years till now. I don't know how much life has it left.


----------



## toyo (Jan 25, 2020)

I think this is a tad too hot (compared to what you can achieve), considering that this is a chip without HT and you're running p95 26.6 from the title (i.e. without AVX), which results in reduced power consumption. Plus, this is a soldered chip I believe.
At stock speeds (i.e. the 4.3GHz all clock boost), you can do far better than 1.16V, even on an average chip like my 8700K, I can achieve full stability with just 1.096V, and CFL-R runs at lower voltages, so you should be able to undervolt more. Without AVX, SmallFFTs, my chip draws 79W on 12 threads. With AVX2, 110W. Better chips can go below 100W.
Also you should probably give the last P95 a try. You can disable AVX and AVX2 from its UI if you don't feel like testing with it. At stock clocks though, there's no reason not to.


----------



## londiste (Jan 25, 2020)

lmille16 said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that Prime95 stresses your CPU in ways that most other applications will not so it is not strange to see higher temps in that program.


Prime95 v26.6 is the version before AVX2 was used. This version (or a newer one with disabled AVX2) is used as a pretty normal stress test and not as extreme one as newer versions.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> I think this is a tad too hot (compared to what you can achieve), considering that this is a chip without HT and you're running p95 26.6 from the title (i.e. without AVX), which results in reduced power consumption. Plus, this is a soldered chip I believe.
> At stock speeds (i.e. the 4.3GHz all clock boost), you can do far better than 1.16V



Voltage showed in cpu-z is around 1.057-1.066v and if i undervolt it more it crashes. i think the h100i v2 is not working as the 1st day.


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Voltage showed in cpu-z is around 1.057-1.066v and if i undervolt it more it crashes. i think the h100i v2 is not working as the 1st day.


That voltage makes more sense. You should give it at least 2-3hrs to test, even better over night. I've got workers stopping as far as 11hrs in p95, and it was not just unstable in P95, apps also crashed (rarely), and 1-2 times/month I'd get a BSOD.
60C is hardly anything to worry about, you could just ignore it I guess. Or you could change cooling and see what happens if the OCD gets the best of you, which I can fully sympathize with.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> That voltage makes more sense. You should give it at least 2-3hrs to test, even better over night. I've got workers stopping as far as 11hrs in p95, and it was not just unstable in P95, apps also crashed (rarely), and 1-2 times/month I'd get a BSOD.
> 60C is hardly anything to worry about, you could just ignore it I guess. Or you could change cooling and see what happens if the OCD gets the best of you, which I can fully sympathize with.


Testing the last prime95 with avx, i got 70 degrees, but disabling it, i got the same 60 degrees as i got in prime95 v26.6. Is it ok? Should i try another cooler? I'm a little worried that at stock clocks i'm getting 70 degrees. Gaming is fine, 55 tops in Assassin's Creed Syndicate and Odyssey. And 45 in GTA V.

EDIT: I reapplied thermal paste and reseated the cooler 3 times. Same results!


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

What's the power draw for the 70C? I can test with HT disabled later when I get home, the D15S from Noctua should be somewhat similar to the AIO, and my chip is delidded, so temps should be in the same area with same power draw.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 26, 2020)

I'mma add my opinion here. These temps are absolutely OK. I think this version of Prime95 just uses non-AVX FMA but it's still loading up the FPU really heavily.

As with all processors, safe operating temperature is relative to the voltage supplied. As the temperature increases, the atoms in the circuit are more excited (energised) and are more prone to being damaged by passing electrons (Exacerbated by higher voltages). I.E Electromigration. 

I have a rule with modern processors like Skylake and Zen1/+ and Zen2. If the voltage is under 1.25V you are OK up to 90*C, if you are between 1.25 and 1.35 you should try to keep it below 80*C. Over 1.35V you really should be below 70*C, unless it's for short periods of time (bursty work).

But you are stock-clocked, your processor will determine by itself what is safe to operate at, and at stock you may operate up to TJ Max of 100*C, the processor will throttle itself if at stock.

Your cooler is performing well. 9th gen core parts using the 8C die (IDK if the 9600K is a salvage or a hexa native) are slightly thicker than 8th and 7th gen dies and they get a bit warmer relative to the cooler, but are soldered to make up for it. If you are at stock with no overclocking, might I suggest using a Graphite Thermal Pad. I switched to using these over paste and my temps didn't change but I saved myself a lot of stress on re-application and money on replacing the paste. 

I hope I could help.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> What's the power draw for the 70C? I can test with HT disabled later when I get home, the D15S from Noctua should be somewhat similar to the AIO, and my chip is delidded, so temps should be in the same area with same power draw.


Wow! 113.6W!!! :O



Sashleycat said:


> I'mma add my opinion here. These temps are absolutely OK. I think this version of Prime95 just uses non-AVX FMA but it's still loading up the FPU really heavily.
> 
> As with all processors, safe operating temperature is relative to the voltage supplied. As the temperature increases, the atoms in the circuit are more excited (energised) and are more prone to being damaged by passing electrons (Exacerbated by higher voltages). I.E Electromigration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your explanation! I forgot that 9th gen chips are thicker.


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Wow! 113.6W!!! :O
> 
> 
> Thanks for your explanation! I forgot that 9th gen chips are thicker.


It seems OK-ish. I tested without HT and at my 1.096V Vcore, the power draw is 100W, and temps max at 58C or so. For the 12 threads, same voltage, power draw goes to about 100-116W, and temps rise to 62C.
The case and the number of fans, their speed etc. matter as well. My case is a Meshify C so it's somewhat an airflow design, with 5 fans installed, and 2 fans on the D15S cooler. They're running at really low RPM (about 30-40% ) for these temps, I like a quiet PC.
Your 9600K has indeed a thicker layer of whatever it is on top of the actual cores, but it's also soldered and has a larger die area than the 8700K (wikichip die size might be incorrect, as the 9600K seems to be a 8 core die with disabled cores, might depend on stepping etc.). Impossible to quantify each and every influence on the temps, although I believe that people said you'd gain maybe 5-10C if you delid one of these soldered CPUs, lap the excess layers on top and then use liquid metal. Not worth the effort IMO.
I'll attach how things look for me without HT and my usual undervolt, P95 SmallFFTs, AVX turned on, so you have some sort of reference, although obviously if you found somebody with the same CPU and AIO would be better.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> It seems OK-ish. I tested without HT and at my 1.096V Vcore, the power draw is 100W, and temps max at 58C or so. For the 12 threads, same voltage, power draw goes to about 100-116W, and temps rise to 62C.
> The case and the number of fans, their speed etc. matter as well. My case is a Meshify C so it's somewhat an airflow design, with 5 fans installed, and 2 fans on the D15S cooler. They're running at really low RPM (about 30-40% ) for these temps, I like a quiet PC.
> Your 9600K has indeed a thicker layer of whatever it is on top of the actual cores, but it's also soldered and has a larger die area than the 8700K (wikichip die size might be incorrect, as the 9600K seems to be a 8 core die with disabled cores, might depend on stepping etc.). Impossible to quantify each and every influence on the temps, although I believe that people said you'd gain maybe 5-10C if you delid one of these soldered CPUs, lap the excess layers on top and then use liquid metal. Not worth the effort IMO.
> I'll attach how things look for me without HT and my usual undervolt, P95 SmallFFTs, AVX turned on, so you have some sort of reference, although obviously if you found somebody with the same CPU and AIO would be better.
> View attachment 143273



First of all, thanks! The thing is i'm running 10 degrees hotter than you, and i'm with a soldered chip. I have an old but great Thermaltake Versa H34 with 3 Riing fans LED white 120mm, i've removed all the disks and optical bays. The 3 fans are: 2 on top and one in the back exhausting air. The radiator is sitted in front of the case in a pull config (i tried push config, and i got the same temps). I tried the fans that came with the Corsair H100i v2 and i got the same temps with 2 Riing fans (less speed, les air pressure, but same temps, weird). Should i place the radiator on top? Can it give me better temps? Or we are talking about 1 or 2 degrees lower? I attach a picture of my PC. Thanks again!!!


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Should i place the radiator on top? Can it give me better temps? Or we are talking about 1 or 2 degrees lower? I attach a picture of my PC. Thanks again!!!


I simply don't know. I wanted to buy a EVGA 280 CLC myself but ended up choosing the Noctua air cooler. I think some youtuber made a video about temp differences with AIO, maybe you can find something of use here.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> I simply don't know. I wanted to buy a EVGA 280 CLC myself but ended up choosing the Noctua air cooler. I think some youtuber made a video about temp differences with AIO, maybe you can find something of use here.


Or maybe i didn't win the silicon lottery... Hahaha!


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Or maybe i didn't win the silicon lottery... Hahaha!


Well you'll never know for sure until you push the CPU and see how it does under a decent OC. My CPU is not good either, it requires about 1.33V for 5GHz, and that's testing without AVX, because my motherboard is cheap and the VRMs are pretty bad, so I don't trust them with more than 150W of power draw for long periods of time. Probably requires 1.4V for AVX stability @5GHz. Meanwhile, I've seen 8700Ks that can do 5GHz with 1.25V, like this dude:








Probably just best to ignore this and enjoy the PC.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> Well you'll never know for sure until you push the CPU and see how it does under a decent OC. My CPU is not good either, it requires about 1.33V for 5GHz, and that's testing without AVX, because my motherboard is cheap and the VRMs are pretty bad, so I don't trust them with more than 150W of power draw for long periods of time. Probably requires 1.4V for AVX stability @5GHz. Meanwhile, I've seen 8700Ks that can do 5GHz with 1.25V, like this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just see the video of the radiator mounting position, he recommends to put it in the front, so i think i'm ok with that at least. The thing is, why a 240mm rad with and i5 at stocks give me 70 degrees on prime95 avx? Do i need to go for a 280mm water cooler? Am i fine with 60 degrees (non avx prime95)? And again, do i lost the silicon lottery? Ha! Well, playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate recently i get 53 degrees C tops, and an average of 45 C. Do you think i'm ok? Thanks for the time you took to help me!

EDIT: When i did an AI OC, i get 5GHz but at 86 degrees C, a little bit scary. Next time, i'll buy a non OC chip and a cheaper motherboard. My first option was the 9400F with an ASUS B365-F Strix and 2x8gb 2666MHz.


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

You're fine even at 100C (not for non-stop usage). Even without any cooling whatsoever, these chips will throttle and downclock, but not shut down. These chips are a little marvel. You can turn your subtitles on for English. Obviously, cooler is better, as it results in increased longevity for the chip, lower RPM for fans etc. From my experience, temps also matter when it comes to stability. I can undervolt my 8700K more if I keep it at below 65C or so.








Oh and you should just learn to enjoy tweaking and messing with the components. What's the fun in just having a PC that doesn't need you to work on it at all.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> You're fine even at 100C (not for non-stop usage). Even without any cooling whatsoever, these chips will throttle and downclock, but not shut down. These chips are a little marvel. You can turn your subtitles on for English. Obviously, cooler is better, as it results in increased longevity for the chip, lower RPM for fans etc. From my experience, temps also matter when it comes to stability. I can undervolt my 8700K more if I keep it at below 65C or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend offered me an 8700 in exchange for my 9600K, what do you say? I can delid it and i'm gaining 6 more threads. Thanks for the video!


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> A friend offered me an 8700 in exchange for my 9600K, what do you say? I can delid it and i'm gaining 6 more threads. Thanks for the video!


If it's non-K there's little point to delid it. It will boost relatively to the same clocks. HT can help in some games that need threads, like AC: Odyssey/Origins, especially in cities. It will also be better rendering, encoding etc. But quite a few games are actually doing a bit worse on HT CPUs, so you'd have to see for what you want to play.

Even like that, for the 9600K you can just put it to 5GHz and make up for the loss of HT, but for the 8700, you're stuck with the 4.3GHz all core turbo, you can only OC through the bus a bit, so maybe 4400MHz or so should be achievable. 

I'd probably stick with the 9600K if gaming was my main thing and OC the hell out of it.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> I'd probably stick with the 9600K if gaming was my main thing and OC the hell out of it.



Well, thanks! I'm gonna look around for another cooler. Mine's getting old. What cooler do you recommend? Is it good the H115i Pro RGB?


----------



## toyo (Jan 26, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Well, thanks! I'm gonna look around for another cooler. Mine's getting old. What cooler do you recommend? Is it good the H115i Pro RGB?


All of the decent AIOs are Asetek designs, I think? I'm not really knowledgeable enough about AIOs and water cooling to give advice on what to buy. I'm not sure the 280mm vs 240mm jump will be very high, maybe -5C? And lower noise levels, the 140mm fans will be quieter. Other AIOs should offer same performance at lower price, like the CLC 280 from EVGA.

Did you ever clean that cooler though? The radiator at least and the fans? They can get quite dirty. Maybe contributing to temps.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2020)

toyo said:


> All of the decent AIOs are Asetek designs, I think? I'm not really knowledgeable enough about AIOs and water cooling to give advice on what to buy. I'm not sure the 280mm vs 240mm jump will be very high, maybe -5C? And lower noise levels, the 140mm fans will be quieter. Other AIOs should offer same performance at lower price, like the CLC 280 from EVGA.
> 
> Did you ever clean that cooler though? The radiator at least and the fans? They can get quite dirty. Maybe contributing to temps.


Yes, i clean them everyday or 2. Well. I think imma enjoy as it is and then see. Thanks.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 28, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Yes, i clean them everyday or 2. Well. I think imma enjoy as it is and then see. Thanks.


Ok about the cleaning, but have you ever changed the TIM/paste of it?


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Ok about the cleaning, but have you ever changed the TIM/paste of it?


Yes, i have. About two weeks ago. Noctua NT-H1.


----------

